# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  TeoTronico, musical 19-fingered humanoid robot, Teotronica, Imola, Bologna, Italy

## Airicist

Designer - Teotronica

youtube.com/teotronica

youtube.com/@teotronico7719

twitter.com/TeoTronico

----------


## Airicist

Robot playing Piano Mozart

Uploaded on Dec 3, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Robot we are the champions 

Uploaded on Jul 25, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Teo Tronico in Berlin Philharmonie 

 Published on Oct 2, 2012




> World premiere Teo Tronico. Berlin Philharmonie. Berline Symphonikern Roberto Prosseda as Teo. Michelangelo Gleati Conductor

----------


## Airicist

Teotronico GadgetMan London 

 Published on Nov 11, 2014




> Richard and Adrian Edmondson visit a revolutionary bistro. The restaurant produces printed food and features...

----------


## Airicist

The Robot Orchestra
April 26, 2013

----------


## Airicist

TeoTronico Projection mapping

Published on Sep 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

TeoTronico Cicale Cicale

Published on Mar 31, 2016




> Cicale cicale Heather Parisi 1981

----------


## Airicist

TeoTronico Volare

Published on Jul 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

TeoTronico & Zhang Ye

Published on May 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Robot vs human: pianist battle debuts in Beijing

Published on Jun 1, 2018




> A piano battle between Italian pianist Roberto Prosseda and his robot counterpart Teotronico proves that human-robot competition in the art field is no longer science fiction. 
> 
> The competition, held Thursday night at the Beijing Concert Hall, featured Roberto Prosseda, a 43-year-old Italian pianist and musician, and robot pianist Teotronico, or Teo, who has 53 fingers which can move in an extremely fast and accurate manner. 
> 
> Both Prosseda and Teo were tested on almost every technique of piano playing from works of great composers such as Chopin, Mendelssohn, Liszt and Beethoven. Applause from the audience were used as the evaluation standard. 
> 
> In agility, accuracy and duration, Teo was better than Prosseda; while in continuity, forte-piano (an early type of piano popular in the late 18th century) and expression, Prosseda won over Teo. 
> 
> Prosseda expressed his belief that even though we humans make mistakes, a machine can never totally replace a human in making music. 
> ...

----------

